# alternator upgrade



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

alternator died in my S13 1990 SX. Was wondering if there was a higher AMP alternator upgrade for my car? More than stock 80 AMPS. Maybe one that is a direct fit from another Nissan. 100 + amps would be nice. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is an auto electric shop in your area, they can rebuild yours to a 100A unit.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks buddy sounds like an excellent idea.


----------

